

Persistent state for Node.js application servers - kennu
http://kfalck.net/2011/04/30/persistent-state-for-nodejs-application-servers

======
mpobrien
A clever hack, which nobody should ever use

~~~
gnaritas
That's essentially what hacker news does.

------
Cushman
Is it really so hard to install Redis?

~~~
thepumpkin1979
... or MongoDB.

------
blameslz
Write data to a file and then load it at startup. Genius!

~~~
gnaritas
That's what hacker news does.

